# Please Suggest me a good router



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

I am getting a new broadband connection that's why i do need a wifi router.My budget is 2000/- for connection + router
connection = 900+500 = 1400.So, i got left only 600 rs. for the router.Please let me suggest a good router.
The sales person clearly said to me for buying your own wifi-router,so,that's why i am buying a new router.
I would like to ask can there be any compatibility issues with broadband and the router,if i purchase any router from the market?
And what are precautions i must take before buying a broadband connection?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 28, 2016)

Buy Digisol HR3400
Indian product
Good quality
Range better than Dlink and TP-Link counterparts
Lifetime warranty
Reliable connection

You can get it for ₹700-800 
on many sites.
Product Single | Digisol


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Buy Digisol HR3400
> Indian product
> Good quality
> Range better than Dlink and TP-Link counterparts
> ...


Everyone is suggesting me to buy this wifi router - TP-LINK TL-WR740N although it is over my budget.
And sales person said to buy a router RJ45 compatible.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 28, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Everyone is suggesting me to buy this wifi router - TP-LINK TL-WR740N although it is over my budget.
> And sales person said to buy a router RJ45 compatible.



Both are RJ 45 compatible.

With TP Link you just get DDWRT support.
If you are a power user and if you can flash WR740N then you must go ahead.

Or for normal use better go with Digisol


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Both are RJ 45 compatible.
> 
> With TP Link you just get DDWRT support.
> If you are a power user and if you can flash WR740N then you must go ahead.
> ...


I can't relate with the word 'flash'?I will downloading 100 GBs over per month.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 28, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> I can't relate with the word 'flash'?I will downloading 100 GBs over per month.



Flash is like installing a new OS on your Pc like Linux/Unix or Tor
Or
Something like installing various Android user interfaces like Cynogenmod,ParanoidAndroid,etc on your Android phone which comes with manufacturer installed ui(like touchwiz-Samsung,Stock on Nexus,emui for huawei or miui for mi phones)

Basically you would remove the TP Link firmware(192.168.1.1 wala router page)
With a more advanced and sophisticated firmware like ddwrt.

Read here more @ ddwrt
*www.flashrouters.com/ddwrt-router-information

Whats your connection speed?


----------



## akhil_jain103 (Mar 29, 2016)

TP Link 300 mbps around 1000 rs using it for 5 months 

covered my 4 bedroom home easily !!


----------

